# 4th degree tear lead to flatulence incontinence - please help!



## lynn32 (May 7, 2005)

I am new to this website and am looking for advice. I suffered a 4th degree tear during the birth of my son this past Dec. The tear by my rectum did not heal properly and has lead me to have no control of gas. I meet with a colon rectal surgeon and she does not want to perform surgery for a few more months so my body can naturally heal more. In addition, she says that the surgery may not help. I really need advice on what my options are. I have yet to go back to work and I fear leaving the house because I do not want an embarassing situation to happen. I cannot live like this forever. Has anyone had a situation similar to this? I get scared that I will miss out on doing fun things with my son due to my fear of going anywhere. Please help!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I just wanted to let you know I had the same situation. I'm so sorry.

I would really suggest you look into OB/GYN clinics that have a speciality with pelvic floor physical therapy. I would recommend physical therapy first. Definitely. If you PM me privately, I can help you look.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

It sounds like of like a fistula???

Anyway, I've had PT for pelvic floor issues not related to birth, and found it EXTREMELY helpful. You should definitely seek it out!!!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

What is the problem, exactly? Is it the odor, the noise, or is it leakage? Perhaps there is something you can do while waiting for a real solution.

I second the recommendation of a physical therapist - it's good whether or not you get surgery.

I have heard of several women that experienced healing throughout the first year post partum. I hope things improve for you.


----------



## lynn32 (May 7, 2005)

Thank you for your replies. The problem is the sound for me. I used to have problems with bowel leakage, but thankfully that has gotten better. Besides doing kegels, I can't imagine what kind of physical therapy I could do to improve my situation, but I am more than willing to try anything out. I have an appt with a new dr today to get a 2nd opinion so I will mention physical therapy to her. I truly appreciate everyone's advice. If anyone has any more, I would greatly appreciate it as well!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

It's amazing what physical therapy can do - it's like switching from push-ups at home (kegels) to martial arts with Jackie Chan leading.

There are some underwear that are specifically designed for people with flatulence problems, it has an activated charcoal filter and sound mufflers. It sounds funny, but I'm not joking. I will look it up tonight for you if you're interested. It's a common problem for people who have just had rectal cancer surgery - they also do not want to go out in public, and there are real solutions.


----------



## lynn32 (May 7, 2005)

Hello Apricot,
I would love to learn more about those underwear. I have never heard of that before. If you have any more info, please let me know about it. I really would like to get out and about more often because staying inside my house can be very depressing. Maybe this can help me. Thanks.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

For odor:
http://www.flat-d.com/products.html
http://www.fart-away.com/product_inf...products_id=30
http://www.gasbgon.com/gasmedic/
http://www.under-tec.com/index.php
http://www.under-tec.com/gasEaters.php

Still looking for the noise one.


----------

